# medichecks bloodwork



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

I am looking at starting my cycle when I am at a fat level I am happy with. I have been reading swole trolls post for a first cycle etc, Technically its not a first cycle, I have done 2 before years ago and also used orals etc.

It was just a case of people saying this should work, telling me how and how much and then using it. Not the best but we've all been young dumb and full of cum!

I am trying to learn more and more about the gear and my body.

I am going to use a Medichecks blood test before I start any cycle though (or similar company?)

My questions are which test would be best for a first test, and also which for a second test after.

I am assuming this test https://medichecks.com/products/ultimate-performance-blood-test at £199?

The next question would be dates / timings. How far before a cycle should I have my bloods done? and then when the cycle is finished when should a re test be done? I'm not made of money so want to do it as economical as possible but know it wont be super cheap.

Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated. I have a medichecks test centre in Sheffield so only 20 minutes away.

Thanks


----------



## Protek5 (Apr 19, 2021)

Take the test before you start any cycle to see what your baseline levels are at such as testosterone and cholesterol and another test when you are 3-5 weeks into your cycle depending on your dosages and then a test again once you completed your PCT and hopefully your levels are back to what your baseline were


----------



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

Is that a 200 quid test each time though? So £600 a cycle?


----------



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

Is this test sufficient to take as a bench mark before starting any gear etc?









At Home Male Hormone Blood Test for Masculinity, Fertility, Wellbeing


A comprehensive profile of the hormones which govern masculinity, male fertility and wellbeing. Order securely online today.




medichecks.com


----------

